# 13 week induction with cytotec



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

My last baby (also 13 weeks) was born without any medical intervention (which was good, because only a D&C was offered (ahem), insisted upon.)

This time, however, I have a better doctor and she has offered an inpatient induction with cytotec. It's scheduled for the Monday after next (so about a week from now). I know from my reading that cytotec can cause some nasty side effects like n/v, diarrhea, bad shaking chills and bad cramps. I'm not afraid of the bleeding because blood doesn't scare me. My labors are all really awful so the cramps don't scare me either.

I guess I just want to hear from anyone else who has been through an induction as an inpatient for about this gestation to see what it was really like. I've never had trouble delivering the placenta with any of my live births or my miscarriage earlier this year.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I haven't gone through the whole process, obviously, but I have had misoprostal with all of my d&cs to soften the cervix prior to the surgery.

The usually give it to you, and then wait at least thee, sometime up to five hours before taking you in to theatre.

In my experience, it started to work quickly, spotting within the hour. I had nasty cramps, felt nauseaus, and had diarrhea too. I had sharp pains in my cervix. I could literally feel it dilating. I was also freezing cold, but I can't be sure that the coldness wasn't just because the hospital keeps the air con at sub zero temperatures.

I guess the advantage of being in hospital is that they were able to help with the side effects, ie; anti nausea meds, fluids, pain meds, warm blankets etc.

Anyway, although my experience is different, I thought I would just chip in with the parts that I do know, and hope that it might be of some help to you.


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

Thanks, Milk. I feel like having a really hard time physically would be a relief because I feel like that's what I deserve. Did they give it to you orally or vaginally? They do both here and I need to email my doctor and ask what she prefers. I think the vaginal route gives you slightly less GI symptoms.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

I used Cytotec at home with Spring at ten weeks, but she was only five or six weeks old when she died.

I definitely got the chills really bad. I would bring your warmest PJs, robe, socks, slippers, and a special blanket for you. I needed a lot of heat- I took really hot showers and baths and had a heating pad on my back and hot water bottle over my belly. The process was much more like labor-like than a period- I had waves and peaks of contractions and gushing blood and I definitely felt it as my cervix dilated and clots passed. I took blue and black cohosh the day before I used the Cytotec, and noticed that my cervix felt a lot softer, so that might be something to consider. EPO would probably amount to the same thing.

I was able to manage the pain pretty well with just 5mgs of Vicodin. The contractions were... different, than labor, because my uterus was so much smaller, it didn't feel like the tidal wave that starts at your belly and goes down your legs, if you know what I mean? Counter pressure helped a lot and so did lying on my side, flexing my back in and out. I was really restless and couldn't quite get comfortable. I did a lot of deep squats and chin-ups to relieve the pressure I felt in my hips.

I'll bump up the miscarriage story thread for you- I wrote out both Spring's and Dove's births in great detail. I think they're only a couple pages back. I found the whole thread to be very comforting. There's also a thread about how to take care of yourself when you're having a miscarriage.

I really hope the hospital experience goes well for you and that you can do this in peace.

One thing I would say- don't judge what reactions you have. With Spring, I screamed in absolute horror when I saw the sac and placenta and barely even tried to look to see if there was a body. With Dove I wanted to hold them forever, even the clots I knew were just blood. Have someone who will be able to do the things you want- dress her, take pictures, whatever you need, in case you can't.

Take care of yourself, honey. Love you.

~Rose


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Rose. I had Innocent naturally and it was fairly quick and I only had moderately uncomfortable contractions. I know that because this will be induced it will be more traumatic physically. I'd be happy to do it at home but I know they won't do it for a baby this old because of the risk of hemorrhage. I've made my peace with that though.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

Do you know anyone who could act as a doula for you? Is your husband good enough with this sort of thing (or in a position to handle it with his own grief). I had to go to the hospital with Dove because I lost so much blood and I called the homebirth midwife I had already contacted and she came to sit with me and keep the nurses from bothering me too much, and came home with us to help me into bed and clean up the bathroom.

*more hugs*

~Rose


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

My husband is doing ok as far as his own grief. He freely admitted that it's just different for men. Well, that's true. He didn't mean it in a bad way, but it's true that he's not going through the hormone crash and isn't the one actually carrying the baby right now. He has been my rock and I thank God for him. He survived the births (none of them non-traumatic) of all of our living children and did great so I think he should be ok. I know there's a lot more blood associated with this and that's why I shielded him last time. I didn't want him to pass out. I did have to have him come in to bring me scissors to cut the cord (doofus me forgot about that one) and I told him to back in slowly with the scissors in his hand so he didn't see the bathtub full of bloody water. He did come back in a little while later to see the baby once I had him out of the sac. He had to sit down on the floor. I think seeing him for the first time made it very, very real for him (plus there was still an awful lot of blood around).

In any event, I don't have any local friends much less friends who could serve as doula. I wish I did. We've only lived here a few months shy of 2 years and are near no family either. Thank goodness a good friend from where we used to live (5 hours) will be taking the kids from Saturday to Wednesday so I won't have to worry about them. I think it's great that you had that support when you had to go to the hospital. I remember from your story that there was a LOT of blood in the bathroom so I know that was a significant help too.

[Note to anyone reading: *Do not* complete a miscarriage then try to clean up your own bathroom. The floor is a hard place to land. At least have something to drink and lie down for a bit first. Ask me how I know...]


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, the amount of blood is definitely startling. I turned a nearly full bathtub BRIGHT red and then I slipped when I was trying to get out of it and it splattered *everywhere*. That sucked.

If you're comfortable with the idea, cold call some doulas and midwives. I'm studying to be a doula and talked with a lot of other doulas and MWs and a lot of them say that they do miscarriages for free, even for a perfect stranger.

I just hate that you are so alone. =(

~Rose


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

You all make me feel much, much less alone, and I'm not just saying that.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

We ever figure out a way to get chocolate over an ethernet wire, I am TOTALLY gonna be all over that. =)

~Rose


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I've had it both ways, vaginally once, and orally all the others. I do think that orally tended to upset my tummy somewhat, although it's a little hard to be sure, because you have to fast prior to theatre, and having no food for ages tends to upset me a bit too!

Vaginally was okay. I've heard someone say that the tablets must be designed by a man, because they are sort of hexagon shaped, and have sharp edges. They insisted on inserting it for me, and it wasn't a pleasant experience. I think maybe vaginally worked a bit faster, but not by a whole lot. If they are gentle, it would likely be the better option IMO.

I kind of know what you mean about deserving the pain. I felt like I kind of had to feel it to make it real. The first couple of times I flat out refused meds, but the last couple I just took them. I figured the emotional pain is enough. Can you ask your doc about where you will be for the induction? I have had to be in the women's day surgery ward, which is where all the c sections are prepped too. That was hard, and coming out of anesthesia to hear crying babies was a bit rough also. At least if you know what you'll be up against, you can prepare for it. Maybe an ipod?

The last couple of times, I've requested to be put in a bed with the curtains drawn so I don't have to see the other patients.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

Huh, my tablets were round. I used them vaginally, too. I started bleeding maybe two or three hours after I used them.

As far as the pain goes.... It kind of felt good to have it hurt. It made me feel like I had something to cry about. And with my daughter's birth I couldn't take the Pit contractions after about ten hours and got an epidural.

~Rose


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

From what I was told, I'll check in at the women's triage desk and they'll take me straight upstairs. It's a women's and infants' hospital so I'm assuming I'll be on an L&D floor in a private room. I'm terrified I'll hear heart monitors and babies. My room will be so quiet. At the hospital where I used to work they would put women on the antepartum floor (for those super high risk pregnancies) for deliveries like this so there wouldn't be babies about. And post partum (this is for more than 20 week babies of course) they would put them on my floor, the gyn/gyn oncology floor, so there wouldn't be babies around either.

I'm hoping for vaginal as far as the miso/cytotec goes because I know the GI symptoms are less (and I HATE throwing up).


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

I am sorry for your (and others) loss. I come back here from time to time, lurking mostly.

I took misoprostal by mouth and it was a hellish experience. It was my 4th m/c and my only live birth was via c-section so my experience may or may not be helpful for you.

What I should have done was start the pain meds at the same time because when the misoprostal kicked in, the pain and contractions were so bad, I could not stop throwing up and later, dry-heeving. I remember being very cold. I sat in the tub, the the shower running hot and could not get warm. The amount of blood was shocking, my DH called the on-call OB/GYN who got on the phone with me and talked me through the worst of it. My doc was on vacation when it was prescribed and I wasn't given any information on the process.


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

Yes, we always told our patients to take the miso, pain medicine and antiemetic at the SAME TIME so by the time the side effects of the miso kicked in, the other meds would have kicked in too. Again, I'm hoping for vaginal. I emailed my doc this morning (she's with her family this week but we're also close and she's given me her cell number) to see what she prefers. So I'll be more in control and not so wigged out that I let them take the baby I'll probably go ahead and take the pain med and antiemetic from the get go.

Now that this has all been decided I just kind of want it done. On the other hand, I'll be so lonely with the baby on the outside instead of the inside. I remember that from my last miscarriage when I finally got in bed after it was all over. My stomach felt so flat and empty.

(And as for the blood, yes, there's a ton. I'm ok with blood so that's a blessing.)


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## NEDCmom (Jun 9, 2010)

I used it at home with my blighted ovum m/c -- I was 12 weeks, but sac was only measuring about 6 weeks. I was a little surprised by the amount of blood, but didn't find the pain/contractions to be too bad -- probably due to the fact that I took pain meds along with the doses of Cytotec.

My doc normally prescribes it orally, but I did a lot of research and determined that vaginal was better. Both anecdotal and NIH studies conclude that GI symptoms are less with vaginal. Vaginal also appears to produce more effective contractions over a longer period of time.

FWIW, these guidelines recommend vaginal application: http://www.misoprostol.org/File/guidelines.php


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

MAnna, I'm so sorry for your loss.

I took the miso to induce labour for my son this past august. (I was 16 weeks) I was given the first dose vaginally at 8:45. Some mild cramping, spotting, but thats about it. Even went to eat some lunch in the hospital cafeteria. Was given the 2nd dose at 12:45 and then the "cramps" got much harder as I dilated. I never had any stomach upsets - no nausea, diahrhea, etc. I was a wee bit cold at one time, but just threw on another blanket and that helped. Not alot of bleeding until after my son born, not sure whats up with that, but its what happened. I didn't need a 3rd dose as he was born at 4:45.

All in all, my experience with the drug was not a bad one. And I normally react badly to everything I take. I did bleed for about 2+weeks afterward though. Alot. Much heavier than anything I had experienced prior with m/c and live births.

Oh, the ob who did the first dose said I could get up right away and walk around, the 2nd ob who did the 2nd dose said I should lay flat for 20 minutes. I'm thinking the laying down was what got things moving.

I wish you the best of luck my dear, and I hope it goes as well as it could. ((hugs))


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

I still haven't heard back from my doctor but I'm really hoping she goes with vaginally. I know that staying flat for a while (until it kicks in) will be best so the tablets stay right up next to the cervix as long as possible. I hope I'll be able to get up and move around after that though just to help things keep moving and to help with the cramping. Thanks for both of you for sharing your experiences.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

Anna, AFAIK, there's no real appreciable difference between the pills you use orally or vaginally, so if she goes with oral ones, you can just use them vaginally anyway.

~Rose


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

I know they're the same pills, but the nurses at the hospital may take issue with me shoving the pills they bring in with a little glass of water up my...


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, duh, I forgot you're doing it at the hospital. Good luck!

~Rose


----------



## Gemmine (Jan 23, 2011)

Just peeking in for support. I haven't been to this forum in a long time. Love you, MAnna.


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Gem, love you too.


----------



## slshoe128 (Apr 28, 2011)

Matushka- I have used miso vaginally at home before..my OB also gave me vicotin as well, but I didn't use. I did take some advil and use the heating pad on my tummy. I had pretty bad cramping for a few hours, but after most of the large amounts of fetal tissue passed, it was okay. I took it at 10 weeks with one of my losses to avoid a D & C. I've been thinking of you


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

MAnna- I just saw this and am so so very sorry for your loss.

I found out just a few days shy of 17 wks that my son had passed around 14 wks. I was induced a few days later with misoprostol (right at 17 weeks). I was able to do it at home as my midwife agreed to be present. She inserted the pills about 9:30am (I don't know the dosage), I went to sleep and woke up at 12:30 and started crying bcs nothing was happening. Around 1;30 I started getting crampy. I had him a few hours later. Absolutely NO blood until he was born, just like a live birth. The cramping was like bad period cramps but nothing too intense. The placenta came about 1 1/2 hrs later (it was a 17 wk placenta).

Can you see if there is a m/w in your area that would be willing to attend your birth? That way you might be able to be at home.

Again I am so so sorry


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

There are no midwives in our area at all. I'll be ok at the hospital. The worst part will be probably having to leave AMA because I won't give them the baby.


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

How far along are you? Will they release the baby to you? can you have the baby released to a funeral home?

I will be praying that the baby comes on its own time before the induction.

You are in my prayers


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

Technically the hospital can only insist that you have the baby released to a funeral home if it is over 20 weeks. My baby is 13 weeks. It is classifed as "medical waste" and usually they will not send patients home with medical waste. This is the cold, hard truth. On the other hand, I don't really see anyone getting into a literal tug-of-war over a tiny baby. I simply won't let go, and they can jump in a lake.


----------



## lollie2357 (Feb 18, 2008)

That is brave of you. I had to arrange for them to release the baby to a funeral home, and the funeral home still could not legally release the baby to me. In our small town there are no cemeteries with special plots for very small babies so we would have had to buy a child size casket and burial plot - which just felt strange to us. In the end, we had the baby cremated so they would give him to us, which we regret now. I wish I had been better prepared so that we wouldn't have gotten in such a situation.


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

I'm just too damn stubborn for people to want to fight with long.


----------



## lollie2357 (Feb 18, 2008)

Have you talked with your doctor or anyone at the hospital about doing that? I don't imagine they will tackle you or anything, but I'd hate for there to be any surprises.


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

I've already heard that (at best) the baby would have to disappear into the lab for a few hours to be "checked in". I just don't trust that I would get her back.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Make sure to talk to your doctor about it again. She'll have some say at the hospital and could be a good advocate for your wishes.


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

I've also emailed Sherokee Ilse for advice. I was working with her for a few months (before it got to be too much and I had to back off) about changing state laws to require hospitals to give parents the option of taking their babies' remains home. She has worked with a number of individuals who have delivered at the hospital and the hospital didn't want to give the baby back.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

This makes me want to guard any possibly miscarrying women at my hospital with a baseball bat.

~Rose


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

Hey, Rose, doing anything next Monday???


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

Good news. I've emailed back and forth with Sherokee and she's not only given some good advice but has offered to call the hospital for me tomorrow to try to negotiate this in advance. What a great woman. (BTW, if anyone is interested she has a LOT of info on her site about pregnancy loss: http://www.babiesremembered.org/index.html)


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

I am not, and if I wasn't so far away from you would TOTALLY stand there with a baseball bat with a mean look on my face.

We could Skype or something, but that's probably not as threatening. =P

I still want you to have a doula there. She could hold the baseball bat for me.

~Rose


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

<--This is Rose.








<--This is Rose with a baseball bat.

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## lollie2357 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm in TN - I don't know how far that is from you, but I've got a bat somewhere. Though I'm guess I may not be as scary as Rose.


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, you may be more like this:








<--Lollie.








<--Lollie with a baseball bat.

[Nite nite folks. Off to tuck myself in and read about Fatal Familial Insomnia (CJD's weird sleepless cousin).]


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

No, THIS is me with a baseball bat:



=P

~Rose


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

<---- this is me

I couldn't hold a baseball bat right now, because I'm too busy dying of laughter Rose!


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

I found that smiley on another messageboard and liked it so much I saved it to my Photobucket so I can use it EVERYWHERE. =D

Sometimes I like to just sit and watch it... over and over and over...

~Rose


----------



## lollie2357 (Feb 18, 2008)

ha, I was wondering where you found that!


----------



## M Anna (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, that's you Rose!! LOL!!


----------



## loveandlight33 (Dec 14, 2004)

love the smiley rose, just perfect.


----------



## sahmof2girls (Feb 9, 2005)

Sending lot's of prayers to you on this sad day
















little one


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

You're in my thoughts and prayers, MAnna.


----------

